# Smoked Salmon longevity



## Mandy2 (Dec 16, 2021)

I want to make Smoked Salmon ahead of time for the holidays. How long will it last in the fridge? I want to make Sunday and serve Friday.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga Mandy.
A couple of questions for you. Is this cold smoked or hot smoked?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard.  Are you planning on using some sort of cure, or are you going to 'smoke cook' some fresh salmon?

I have been smoking skin on trout, steelhead and salmon for decades using a salt, sugar, aromatic cure... then hot smoking it to an internal of 145°-ish.  Consuming on day 2 or 3 following smoking is my favorite window of time.  Holding 5 or 6 days refrigerated is my personal maximum time.  It does freeze well, but the texture is a little softer.

When gifting or taking to a party, I chill overnight then firm up the fillets a few minutes in the freezer and put them on a hardwood smoking plank, then vacuum seal enough for the bag to get snug, then hit the 'SEAL' button.   The plank prevents the vacuum from damaging the fillet and serves as it's own cutting board for serving.  Click the photos to enlarge.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice pic with the planks


----------



## Mandy2 (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm going to brine fresh salmon for 2 hours, in fridge for 2 hours to form pellicle and smoke at 160 until 145 degrees. So I assume that is hot smoked. 
The cedar plank is a great idea!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 16, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> put them on a hardwood smoking plank


Looks nice, thirdeye... I like your technics with hardwood planks. Where  you get those planks?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2021)

Mandy2 said:


> I'm going to brine fresh salmon for 2 hours, in fridge for 2 hours to form pellicle and smoke at 160 until 145 degrees. So I assume that is hot smoked.
> The cedar plank is a great idea!


I do a dry brine on mine, so not real familiar with brining fish, but that should be better than smoke cooking fresh salmon. I would suggest an overnight rest in the fridge for pellicle formation it's one of the key steps for fish. 



pushok2018 said:


> Looks nice, thirdeye... I like your technics with hardwood planks. Where  you get those planks?



Cedar planks are very common, but I found a good deal at Sportsman's Warehouse on alder and hickory planks.  These were 3 planks to a package I think for $6.  I kept 5 or 6 just for vacuum sealing fish.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 16, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Where you get those planks?


I have purchased those planks before at our Wal-Mart or Sporting goods store.


----------

